# Top Local Juices 2016 - Voting for FRUIT



## Andre (30/3/16)

Time to start voting.

You can vote for one juice only.

Booths close in 14 days. You may change your vote within this period

Juices in alphabetical order.

Links for voting in the other categories:

BREAKFAST
MENTHOL & MINT
BAKERY
DESSERT
TOBACCO
BEVERAGE


----------



## boris32 (10/4/16)

JOOSE-E-LIQZ Juicy peachez 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jakey (10/4/16)

boris32 said:


> JOOSE-E-LIQZ Juicy peachez
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kuhlkatz (10/4/16)

boris32 said:


> JOOSE-E-LIQZ Juicy peachez
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



@boris32 , The nominations closed already unfortunately. You'll have to visit the site via a browser to cast your vote.
The polls are not accessible / visible via Tapatalk.


----------



## Silver (12/4/16)

Get your votes in, voting closes tomorrow

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

